# RIP Roger



## Jamie714 (Apr 16, 2015)

We lost our sweet Roger overnight. 3 months ago we nearly lost him to stasis but he came back and was healthy and happy.
We have been living at my husband's grandma's house and his young cousins are visiting. Sometime during the night one of the kids opened the cage and let the bunny out. One of the cats got him and we didn't hear a sound. 
I woke up and saw him in the garden, I assumed someone had just let him out to wander. He looked like he was just lounging in the sun like he always loved to do. As I got closer, he didn't move even at the mention of bananas. Then I saw the blood. It looks like they got him right in the jugular. I hope he didn't suffer. I am devastated. He was a sweet, smart bunny and will be very missed.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 16, 2015)

may you bingy away w/ the rest of our loved little one(s) up there ... R.I.P.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Crikey.

Binky free and say hi to Trigger, Roger!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 16, 2015)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little man and rest in peace, you are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------

